# Bass guitar builders in the GTA?



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, I'm currently looking around for a good bass guitar builder/luthier and would prefer not to venture outside the GTA (e.g. going to a US builder). Can people recommend highly reliable, and currently active bass luthiers? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2015)

This guy's always advertising on kijiji.
I never checked into it so this is not
a recommendation (judge for yourself).

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/mississauga-peel-region/custom-guitar-bass-builder-you-tell-me-and-i-ll-build-it
Hello, 

Has the usual selection of retail guitars and basses not been cutting it for you? 
Do you find other custom guitar makers can’t really make the guitar you want and are way too expensive? 

Give us a shout and we’ll fix all that for less than 1K. 

Left handed? No problem! 

Contact us 

Phone: 905 230 7470 
Or Google “JMZ Custom Guitars” for additional information


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

F Bass out of Hamilton makes some world class instruments. They ain't cheap though!

http://www.fbass.com/company/contact


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Dingwall................just a bit outside the GTA.

Regards,


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

WannabeGood said:


> Dingwall................just a bit outside the GTA.
> 
> Regards,


Dingwall is in Saskatoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

dradlin said:


> Dingwall is in Saskatoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like I said..............just a bit outside the GTA.

Toured Sheldon's shop on a couple of occasions. He's extremely knowledgeable and dedicated to his craft. Always looking to improve.

Regards,


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I can build something like this for you.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> F Bass out of Hamilton makes some world class instruments. They ain't cheap though!
> 
> http://www.fbass.com/company/contact


When I toured in Japan we did a few shows with a band whose Bass player had three F Basses. It was pretty crazy to be in Tokyo and see a guy playing a guitar made in my hometown.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Rudder Bug said:


> I can build something like this for you.


That's a nice looking bass. But you are located in Quebec? 

Fbass are very expensive, I did find his website and they're out of my price range.


----------



## John Kingma (Jan 30, 2008)

There are lots of builders in the GTA including myself.

What sort of budget do you want to work with ??


----------

